# Alvey surf casting reels



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Anyone in the panhandle use one? I am wanting some opinions. Reading a lot about line twist issues which makes sense based on the way line peels off the reel on cast. I may pick one up off ebay but looking for opinions from those that use them.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Never used one or even seen one but since they were so popular in Australia, you should check some of their surfcasting forums to see what they say. From what I can gather, you need a rod that is built for and matched to the reel to 'knock down' the big loops coming off. You need great swivels because of potential line twist problems but on the positive side they cast a long, long way and are supposed to be indestructible.

http://www.australiansurfcastingfed...ic.php?f=11&t=1985&p=10771&hilit=Alvey#p10771


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks slim. I've been reading a good bit about them. Hoping someone local has one and is willing to let me see it in action. The line twisting seems to be hard to completely overcome according to what I read on the Internet and you always should believe anything you read on the net 😜


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

the other thing about the alvey is that they need to be used low reel. the reel will be in your left hand, the rod will will have 6 to 10" butt assuming you are right handed. can be very awkward fighting a fish. Years ago I spent some time fishing with a man from australia ,he always had an alvey set up with him,but I never saw him use it. he could cast over the horizon with a diawa SLH 20. Asked him once why he never used the alvey, didn't get a straight answer, he mumbled something about hard to use.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

In the late 90's and early 2000's they caught on due to the need/want to put baits further out and the lack if big spinners and abundance of men not able to cast a 4/0 size reel. Most of the manageable size bait casters didn't last long on the beach so Alveys were gaining popularity. Then came daiwa and the slosh. Around 2005 the slosh was the surf casting reel and very few people inquired about Alveys. Now we have 100 different reels to choose from, both spinning and conventional, that are able to get baits past the breakers and balance out well on carbon rods. 

If you want something different that is capable of catching fish then get an Alvey. But you won't gain anything from the setup vs another surf rod/reel for the same money.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> If you want something different that is capable of catching fish then get an Alvey. But you won't gain anything from the setup vs another surf rod/reel for the same money.


It's more about curiosity, fact it's indestructible, and the line capacity. Not to mention yoking a shark to the beach with this winch would be a good time. I jut want to cast one a few times without forking out the 100-150 bucks to see what it's all about


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Maybe PM some of these guys and see if they have them still?

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/alvey-reels-many-users-them-here-83012/


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Smart move casting before you buy, Tom. I think you'll be disappointed after the novelty wears off.


----------

